# So ... Bryson Dechambeau



## Capella (Apr 11, 2016)

I admit I have a bit of a thing for him and I loved watching him holding his own during the Masters.

He is turning pro this week. What do you think? Will we see him doing well in big events in the near future? Maybe even in the winners' circle?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 11, 2016)

Think he will do well.  

He is as smug as anyone I've ever seen. 

Loads of people will end up hating him. 

Something different and cool swing.  Welcome to pro ranks. Best of luck. A welcome addition.


----------



## Jates12 (Apr 11, 2016)

Really enjoyed watching him as I like something a little different. The game changer for me was when the group was being timed on friday he walked up to his ball, looked at the book, pulled his club and stiffed it on 11, rolled the jab in and fist pumped like he had won the thing and I loved it.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 11, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Think he will do well.  

*He is as smug as anyone I've ever seen. *

*Loads of people will end up hating him. *

Something different and cool swing.  Welcome to pro ranks. Best of luck. A welcome addition.
		
Click to expand...


Been following him for a number of years and have never spotted the above. He comes across well to me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks a character and held up well over the four days. Who knows if he will make it big but I bet he will have plenty of sponsors knocking on his door, invites on the door mat. He is certainly going to be one to watch.


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2016)

Something different in a cookie cut world is fine with me. Just another example of it doesn't have to look text book to be effective.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2016)

Is it just me who thinks his swing is absolutely horrific? 
He needs to ditch that flat cap pronto as well.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 11, 2016)

The hat jars me!


----------



## WillC (Apr 11, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			The hat jars me!
		
Click to expand...


I love the hat!

He's very marketable, and the reason he gets invited to all these PGA events is through sponsors already! He's going places.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 11, 2016)

Just back from caddying in the County Champs at windswept Prestwick.

As I picked up the bag I thought it must be a bit more difficult being Dechambeau's caddy with all his irons the same length.


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 11, 2016)

Not a fan of his swing but I like him. Seems like a decent guy.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 11, 2016)

It'll be interesting to see how things turn out when he's playing for cash (though I suspect he doesn't go short of a bob or two with a name like that).

Initial impression is that he is a bit too full of himself for my liking, but early days and all that.

There was a wonderful moment when Willett came off the 18th, shook hands with Rose and totally blanked BDC who was hanging around trying to be mates....


----------



## dufferman (Apr 11, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Looks a character and held up well over the four days. Who knows if he will make it big but I bet he will have plenty of sponsors knocking on his door, invites on the door mat. He is certainly going to be one to watch.
		
Click to expand...

He was playing with a set of Cobra irons last week (possibly this week too?) and wearing a lot of Puma too. Perfect fit sponser wise, imagine him & Rickie striding up the final hole on a Sunday...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 11, 2016)

dont think big three ,start thinking big four ,he will be that good.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 11, 2016)

Just another cocky American with a stupid hat.


----------



## Jates12 (Apr 11, 2016)

dufferman said:



			He was playing with a set of Cobra irons last week (possibly this week too?) and wearing a lot of Puma too. Perfect fit sponser wise, imagine him & Rickie striding up the final hole on a Sunday...
		
Click to expand...

He uses Cobra Driver, 3Wood, & hybrid but everything else in his bag is made by Edel. He has had the same irons for years and I cant see him changing as they are so remarkably customised.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 11, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			He uses Cobra Driver, 3Wood, & hybrid but everything else in his bag is made by Edel. He has had the same irons for years and I cant see him changing as they are so remarkably customised.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to dump on this, but I think the lure of the filthy lucre meant that he had already thrown out the Edel...

http://www.golfwrx.com/368898/bryson-dechambeau-gaming-single-length-cobra-irons/

It's only internet gossip, so could be wrong. I suspect not though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2016)

Watching the BBC and Paul Azinger who I believe knows a bit about golf basically said he was amazing and he would be the best in the world.if he wasn't already.

Yes I thought it was an amazing statement since he has not achieved anything in the pro ranks but he must really think highly of him.

Smug? hardly imo in the interview he came across as quite nervous,another one for the like brigade.


----------



## SyR (Apr 11, 2016)

I seem to remember hearing in the coverage that all his irons have the same length shafts? How can that even work?


----------



## Junior (Apr 11, 2016)

I like flat caps . 

I think think he will do well and if his amateur career is anything to go by , he will win.....a lot.  I think he did pretty well recently in the Middle East on the European tour too.  He does things his own way which I like.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2016)

Isn't the hat very similar to Payne Stewart's? I wonder how he'll find the transition to the pro ranks? Sure it won't be an issue


----------



## 3565 (Apr 11, 2016)

Why against the flat cap? Think it looks cool, been around longer then the baseball and more character then the baseball. Plus Bryson is a fresh of breath air to a sport that is in decline, he's different to the norm and not since the tragic death of Payne have we seen a player that's different.


----------



## Jates12 (Apr 11, 2016)

pendodave said:



			Sorry to dump on this, but I think the lure of the filthy lucre meant that he had already thrown out the Edel...

http://www.golfwrx.com/368898/bryson-dechambeau-gaming-single-length-cobra-irons/

It's only internet gossip, so could be wrong. I suspect not though.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.golfwrx.com/364122/bryson-dechambeau-witb-2016/

Ahh i was going from this ^^


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 11, 2016)

I like the guy.  Nice to see someone very different on the tour. Bar a bit of a spat with his caddy during the amateur I've not seen anything I'd dislike about him. His self confidence is admirable and his came across very honestly in his post round interview.  He'll certainly add a little something to the tour.  

Wishon will be able to capitalize for a while if they market it right but I won't be surprised if Cobra offer a one length set next year. 

 He must be going to cobra. All the signs are there. He was head to toe in Puma gear.  He's using Cobra woods having previously used Taylormades. He had Cobra irons for a test run but naturally when back to what he knows for something as big as the masters with his irons but I'm sure he be rocking Cobra irons again when he's signed the dotted line and they can really start investing in him with chance of a return.   Only thing I can't see change soon is his putter but then Cobra aren't really big in the flat stick market and his Edel Brick wasn't failing him much.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2016)

He was there next to Chubby Chandler with a big smile on his face offering his hand to Willett which i thought was a nice touch.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 11, 2016)

Don't think he needs the hype at this stage. Sections of the media just setting him up to fail. Let him play some tournaments and see how he gets on.

I like the hat, the swing not so much.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2016)

Not sure how well he will do but good gesture to go and great Willett as he finished


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 11, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Is it just me who thinks his swing is absolutely horrific?
		
Click to expand...

Its just an oddment.  Cosmetically distinctive in the manner of Darcy, Trevino, Floyd, Daly, etc. But nothing particularly good, nothing particularly bad. Its certainly no development and he gains no advantage from it than he would probably have if he played conventionally. (If I hear 'physics major' one more time in relation to it...). 
So impossible to tell how he will go. One of the pack world top 100 probably.

The cap is fine. A little retro affectation never hurt anyone. But if he is trying to suggest a Hoganesque 'solving' of the golf swing, then less good.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 11, 2016)

He seems like a great, passionate and ambitious lad to me. Nothing wrong with that or his hat. Then again I do have an irrational dislike of baseball caps and would like to see less of them anyway.


----------



## Capella (Apr 11, 2016)

I love his flat hat and I love the way he insists on sticking with those one length irons and developing them further. There's a certain nerdiness in that which I like, independent thinking as well. It's like he is trying to beat the golf course with his brain more than through raw physical power or by just following the advice others give him. He might be a bit too cocky for his own good, though. We'll see. I am certain his US Amateur championship has earned him quite a few exemptions, but will he be playing as a regular on the PGA Tour from the start or will he have to go through q-school to get in?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2016)

Imagine there will be huge media attention this coming week. Not sure he'll be bothered after the circus of Augusta. I hope he can get a few good weeks under his belt and would be great to see him get a full card


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2016)

Id like to know how you bend a set of irons 13 degrees upright. Titleist would only bend my ZB 3 degrees max. 13 is a lot, there must be quite a rate of attrition.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh, and i like the hat, dont like the swing. I read somewhere that he does model himself on Payne Stewart, so i'm just waiting for the bloomers.


----------



## Capella (Apr 11, 2016)

Afaik, Edel golf did really make them especially for him, they did not just take their normal heads and bent them upright.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thats a lot of tooling to spend money on if they are forged, much less for cast though.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I hope he does well because he's totally different to a lot of players out there.i enjoy watching him


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 11, 2016)

Not stuck on him tbh...... Started when he didn't help look for a golf ball when he played with Mcilroy and I think Sullivan, but I could be wrong....


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 11, 2016)

Capella said:



			Afaik, Edel golf did really make them especially for him, they did not just take their normal heads and bent them upright.
		
Click to expand...

They look like steam punk golf clubs.  Mixed metals, holes drilled around them and lead tape all over them.   Unique, just like the player.  He should have worn one of the boiler suits and welding goggles on the course 

It's the fact he isn't a cookie cutter golfer that draws me to him.


----------



## delc (Apr 11, 2016)

SyR said:



			I seem to remember hearing in the coverage that all his irons have the same length shafts? How can that even work?
		
Click to expand...

Different lofts!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 11, 2016)

Another like for the guy from me. He's a bit different and seems to have a personality which is good. Also seems willing to travel a bit to get experience which I like and is not a PGA stay in the US player like some are. 

Hope he goes onto great things.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 11, 2016)

He is a breath of fresh air if you ask me. Similar to speith how he approaches things mentally.

love how unique he is and he's got to win a major in the future. Definitely capable of breaking into the top 10 in a couple of years or so.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 12, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Been following him for a number of years and have never spotted the above. He comes across well to me.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/2016-04-08/47959_0408_1.html

5.00 - 5.30      smug alert :rofl:


certainly has bucket loads of self belief. He will ruffle a few feathers on tour and be great entertainment on and off the course.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2016)

You'd think with the Shaft lengths identical that his gapping between clubs would be Very tight, I can't see It though otherwise surely he wouldn't do it.

Maybe shaft length isn't so much of a factor distance wise as we think, the fact that his driver is only 43" would also suggest this.


----------



## Capella (Apr 12, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			You'd think with the Shaft lengths identical that his gapping between clubs would be Very tight, I can't see It though otherwise surely he wouldn't do it.

Maybe shaft length isn't so much of a factor distance wise as we think, the fact that his driver is only 43" would also suggest this.
		
Click to expand...

I read somewhere that he has 5Â° of loft difference between the individual irons, so about a degree more than in most standard iron sets. I guess that makes up for the effect that normally the difference in shaft length would have.


----------



## Nashy (Apr 12, 2016)

I wanted to like him, the way he dresses and how he's a break from the norm. I like the idea of the same length clubs and the fact he's more than a little eccentric.

This however all fell flat on its face when earlier in the year on the when he was with Rory and Andy Sullivan in Eastern swing. Sullivan hits a bad drive into the bushes, everyone is looking for this ball, Rory, JP, spectators, officials etc. Where do we find Mr wonder kids Bryson? Stood with his caddy over his ball not bothering to help look for the ball. Now I know a lot will say there were loads helping, well those 2 might have been the extra 2 Andy needed there to find his ball in time. Etiquette certainly needs work, he's been through the US am system so he's been trained to talk to the press to give the correct image, but to not help a fellow player this early I to your career is more of an indication of his character than anything else.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 12, 2016)

delc said:



			Different lofts!  

Click to expand...

I actually think this is a very good idea. You then only have one stance and one swing. Simplifying things a lot!


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 12, 2016)

Fair play to the man, he's proved he can mix it with the big boys, i hope he does well.

After his first win will we see his irons on the shelves at our local outlets ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			I actually think this is a very good idea. You then only have one stance and one swing. Simplifying things a lot!
		
Click to expand...


I'd buy them. I can't handle an iron longer than a 7 iron so they would suit me very well. I'm sure many other h/cap would fancy a go with them as well.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 12, 2016)

I'd love a set too.  3 iron Length shafts have never made any sense to me.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 12, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd buy them. *I can't handle an iron longer than a 7 iron* so they would suit me very well. I'm sure many other h/cap would fancy a go with them as well.
		
Click to expand...

I believe they are all 6 iron length


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 12, 2016)

garyinderry said:



http://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/2016-04-08/47959_0408_1.html

5.00 - 5.30      smug alert :rofl:


certainly has bucket loads of self belief. He will ruffle a few feathers on tour and be great entertainment on and off the course.
		
Click to expand...


I shall check the video out after work. Thx


----------



## 3565 (Apr 12, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd buy them. I can't handle an iron longer than a 7 iron so they would suit me very well. I'm sure many other h/cap would fancy a go with them as well.
		
Click to expand...


http://wishongolf.com/designs/sets/sterling-irons-single-length-set/

i can get them for you. :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 12, 2016)

I like the hat... always been a big Payne Stewart fan so like the tribute. I have actually got a few as my wife likes me in them.

So his clubs are all about 7 iron length (for him, think hes quite tall) but he also has ultra fat grips and holds the club right through his palm not through his fingers like Moe Norman (another guy I love). Each iron head is the same weight and that is the tricky part. His Adel irons have changed from when I was first following him and I have spotted some metal disks in the back, toe of the clubs, perhaps these are weights. His explanation is that he has one spine angle for every iron/wedge swing so his PW practice is the same as his 4 Iron swing. 

Tom Wishon has made and is selling single length/weight iron sets now, you can read about them and chat to Tom on WRX. For sure the loft gaps are larger but its worth noting that Bryson is also a strong player. Single length are not going to be the way to go for most.

The swing looks odd as its a *true* one plane swing set up with that very different gripping of the club.


----------



## Capella (Apr 12, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I believe they are all 6 iron length 

Click to expand...

Yes, indeed, they are. But I think that has a lot to do with Bryson's personal prefrerence, he is standing very upright. I think it should be possible to build a similar set with 7 or even 8 iron length, especially if you don't go down further than 5 iron and then put in hybrids for the longer ones.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2016)

3565 said:



http://wishongolf.com/designs/sets/sterling-irons-single-length-set/

i can get them for you. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's an interesting one (hope you are on a decent commission). I'd set mine to 8 iron length I think. If he goes to Cobra, as has been suggested and would make a load of sense when you look at his image, then a mainstream set can not be far behind.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 12, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's an interesting one (hope you are on a decent commission). I'd set mine to 8 iron length I think. If he goes to Cobra, as has been suggested and would make a load of sense when you look at his image, then a mainstream set can not be far behind.
		
Click to expand...

nah no commission, but unfortunately you can't just go choosing any head you like as they have to be the same weight through out like Alex1975 has already pointed out. Will it become mainstream? Depends if there's a call for them and also the look of them to cater for individuals.


----------



## seochris (Apr 12, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's an interesting one (hope you are on a decent commission). I'd set mine to 8 iron length I think. If he goes to Cobra, as has been suggested and would make a load of sense when you look at his image, then a mainstream set can not be far behind.
		
Click to expand...

Or you could always try the guy at Keele Driving Range......:rofl:


----------



## the_coach (Apr 12, 2016)

as to his character, Bryson, is a good guy - the cap goes back to his love of Hogan and then PS

he's very much an 'individual' developed his unique take on the game through being a physic major and interest in 'the golfing machine' - homer kelley

the irons made by edel to compliment his take on the game - the shafts long irons through to and including wedges are all x-stiff (kbs c-taper S+) and approximately 7i length, 69Âº lie angles, with the specialist unique clubhead weights & clubhead lengths - heel to toe (long iron heads longer than the mid irons which in turn are longer than the short irons/wedges) through the set to allow the swing to work - swingweight is around C8 (it's often reported that the clubhead weights are uniform - having spoken to Bryson a bunch of times can say this is not true - and having hit the 6i and 8i and would say most normal folks would just hit them very low and very rightfield - they would find them to be unplayable)

- the weights through the set differ, the longer irons bunch heavier than standard 
- the gaps between the long irons are start with 5Âº difference between 20 & 30Âº, the middle irons are 4Âº gaps between 30 & 50Âº and the short irons/wedges go back to 5Âº gaps between 50 & 60Âº

what's key to the irons working with the lie and swing plane and single length shafts is the difference in clubhead weighting the weight really is key as Bryson's swing works because it's based on a model of physics - to create a similar strike 'force' through impact the 'force' being 'mass' times acceleration squared - so a very strong athletic player (Bryson) able to swing a shorter heavier head as fast as they would swing a lighter longer head would still get the 'gapping' needed through a set

Bryson can make it work given his arm/hand strength and crucial the speed he is able to move his core body sequence as the lie and grip thickness and hand hold in the palms means there is virtually no wrist set taking place or being used through the swing motion - so although he does still get clubhead speed the distance is being produced through force of impact through the mass - weight of the clubheads times the acceleration squared - which is a bunch different to the way nearly all other folks produce distance through impact


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2016)

the_coach said:



			as to his character, Bryson, is a good guy - the cap goes back to his love of Hogan and then PS

he's very much an 'individual' developed his unique take on the game through being a physic major and interest in 'the golfing machine' - homer kelley

the irons made by edel to compliment his take on the game - the shafts long irons through to and including wedges are all x-stiff (kbs c-taper S+) and approximately 7i length, 69Âº lie angles, with the specialist unique clubhead weights & clubhead lengths - heel to toe (long iron heads longer than the mid irons which in turn are longer than the short irons/wedges) through the set to allow the swing to work - swingweight is around C8 (it's often reported that the clubhead weights are uniform - having spoken to Bryson a bunch of times can say this is not true - and having hit the 6i and 8i and would say most normal folks would just hit them very low and very rightfield - they would find them to be unplayable)

- the weights through the set differ, the longer irons bunch heavier than standard 
- the gaps between the long irons are start with 5Âº difference between 20 & 30Âº, the middle irons are 4Âº gaps between 30 & 50Âº and the short irons/wedges go back to 5Âº gaps between 50 & 60Âº

what's key to the irons working with the lie and swing plane and single length shafts is the difference in clubhead weighting the weight really is key as Bryson's swing works because it's based on a model of physics - to create a similar strike 'force' through impact the 'force' being 'mass' times acceleration squared - so a very strong athletic player (Bryson) able to swing a shorter heavier head as fast as they would swing a lighter longer head would still get the 'gapping' needed through a set

Bryson can make it work given his arm/hand strength and crucial the speed he is able to move his core body sequence as the lie and grip thickness and hand hold in the palms means there is virtually no wrist set taking place or being used through the swing motion - so although he does still get clubhead speed the distance is being produced through force of impact through the mass - weight of the clubheads times the acceleration squared - which is a bunch different to the way nearly all other folks produce distance through impact
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for explaining all That Coach, interesting Stuff :thup:

How far do you think he can go in the Game?


----------



## the_coach (Apr 12, 2016)

think he has the drive, ambition, mental strength and individual talent and application to make the move to the Pro ranks - there's a whole bunch of talented folks already there so how that all converts to 'wins' remains to be seen would expect him to be up there once he gets acclimatized - acquitted himself over the weekend pretty good on one of the toughest tracks that there is .....
and already as an am has achieved what only a couple of folks have done before him

certainly has the heart and belief


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just back from caddying in the County Champs at windswept Prestwick.
		
Click to expand...

Scores were shocking! Tough conditions?


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 12, 2016)

garyinderry said:



http://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/2016-04-08/47959_0408_1.html

5.00 - 5.30      smug alert :rofl:


certainly has bucket loads of self belief. He will ruffle a few feathers on tour and be great entertainment on and off the course.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, having watched that I totally get your comment. The 5m to 5.30 is actually no more or less than the whole thing actually. I did note he does a lot of self soothing in the interview though. Cuddles himself a number of times, face palms a lot and crosses his arms. He's a kid I guess and a little sure, probably a good thing in this world. 

Interestingly he does cover "pridefullness" in the interview and would hope it's more awareness or whatever he said.

Interesting stuff though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2016)

Bryson is definitely not from the standard collegiate identikit make up of new tour pros. Not afraid to be different or do things his way. Hope things work out for him, if for the nod to Payne Stewart with the hats. Nice touch


----------



## Capella (Apr 12, 2016)

He just retweeted the official Cobra/Puma announcement that he has joined with them, btw.  As we already suspected.


----------



## Three (Apr 12, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Think he will do well.  

He is as smug as anyone I've ever seen. 

Loads of people will end up hating him. 

Something different and cool swing.  Welcome to pro ranks. Best of luck. A welcome addition.
		
Click to expand...

First time I heard him on the radio a few months ago, he made some comment about "Bryson Golf ... Ala his style of play, Ala" Bubba Golf "

At the time I thought they would be equally as popular, my view hasn't changed.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 12, 2016)

Bryson used the cobra driver (king F6+ 7Âº the adjustable weight taken out of his version swingweight B-9 ) 3 metal 14.2Âº, hybrid utility iron 18.5Âº, and set of adjusted cobra king forged mb irons at the georgia cup - but went back to a new set of his individual specced edel irons at the Masters

going to be using the cobra driver, metal and hybrid but will still be using the edel irons, edel wedges, and putter (the brick)
puma clothing, puma ignite shoes, bridgestone tour b330-s ball & bridgestone glove

as I said earlier he's a good guy - the masters play plus all the interviews all done under the cloud of his dad being ill


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 12, 2016)

the_coach said:



			Bryson used the cobra driver (king F6+ 7Âº the adjustable weight taken out of his version swingweight B-9 ) 3 metal 14.2Âº, hybrid utility iron 18.5Âº, and set of adjusted cobra king forged mb irons at the georgia cup - but went back to a new set of his individual specced edel irons at the Masters

going to be using the cobra driver, metal and hybrid but will still be using the edel irons, edel wedges, and putter (the brick)
puma clothing, puma ignite shoes, bridgestone tour b330-s ball & bridgestone glove

as I said earlier he's a good guy - the masters play plus all the interviews all done under the cloud of his dad being ill
		
Click to expand...

I'd wonder if Cobra will work closely with him to have cobra irons in the bag by next season. 

Then cap head covers like the flat bill Fowler ones although I don't quiet expect Bryson to be known as a fashion trend setter like his stablemate .


----------



## the_coach (Apr 12, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			I'd wonder if Cobra will work closely with him to have cobra irons in the bag by next season.
		
Click to expand...

anything is possible but knowing the way he feels about his edel's then Cobra going to have to come up with something special for him to change

although I currently don't use them in play - have a set of 3 edel wedges am currently trialing have to say although maybes visually little ways challenging - the edel wedge grinds are very possibly the very best engineered wedges around at the moment

have one fourteen wedge in play and was prior to taking delivery of the edel's thinking of looking at the other fourteen wedges but the loft and grind options with fourteen are a ways narrow not enough options (to date)

may well put the edel's in the bag proper - if there's a edel fitter around you and you looking at new wedges would seriously take a look


----------



## ADB (Apr 12, 2016)

the_coach said:



			anything is possible but knowing the way he feels about his edel's then Cobra going to have to come up with something special for him to change
		
Click to expand...

In the post Masters press conference he talked about spending time on the course testing new irons earlier in the week - suggesting he was close to changing to Cobra. Sounds like wasted time then....


----------



## the_coach (Apr 12, 2016)

ADB said:



			In the post Masters press conference he talked about spending time on the course testing new irons earlier in the week - suggesting he was close to changing to Cobra. Sounds like wasted time then....
		
Click to expand...

guess time will tell

 as said he'd already played the cobra irons in play through the Georgia cup but switched back for the Masters to a new set of edel's he'd not long had to replace his originals

 - like the new hogans his edel's have loft stamped on them not iron #'s - though with the original edel iron set the loft of some of them had been bent a tad so weren't exactly the loft that was stamped on the bottom


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/1435861856628531/videos/1730090523872328/

Signed by Cobra


----------



## selwood90 (Apr 13, 2016)

Great to see him do so well, was rooting for him to hold his own and he certainly did that. Nice to see him go pro, deserves it. Don't think it will be too long before he is pressuring some of golf's bigger names after what we saw at the masters


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2016)

And using Bridgestone balls. B330 S.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

Have a feeling that he is going to disappear as a pro


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have a feeling that he is going to disappear as a pro
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like give him a chance then. Only took Rose 21 goes to make a cut and he seemed to manage ok


----------



## richy (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have a feeling that he is going to disappear as a pro
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling you're going to be wrong in a massive way. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

richy said:



			I have a feeling you're going to be wrong in a massive way. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be the first time 

There just have been a procession of these Amatuers on a yearly basis - the percentage of them that actually go on to do well appears to be small. 

Just with all the hype and club deals etc - can see it being a bit of damp squid. He may even win early - like Tom Lewis for example but then fade away. 

Certainly see soon enough


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2016)

richy said:



			I have a feeling you're going to be wrong in a massive way. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

All a bit early for the death knell on his career when he's not hit a shot as a pro. Even as a mid pack pro he'll hardly have to worry about food on the table will he?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wouldn't be the first time 

There just have been a procession of these Amatuers on a yearly basis - the percentage of them that actually go on to do well appears to be small. 

Just with all the hype and club deals etc - can see it being a bit of damp squid. He may even win early - like Tom Lewis for example but then fade away. 

Certainly see soon enough
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be surprised if your right Phil. 

Like you say Theres been a lot of Amateurs who have been touted as the next big thing only to fade away or just become a Journeyman.

Theres no doubt he's got the talent but Its got to be a different kind of pressure out on tour week in week out.
 I'd imagine he's on top of the world right now and really enjoying his golf, just playing with no pressure as he's nothing to lose. 
If he can keep that mindset then who knows.. But I think that is the tough part.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I wouldn't be surprised if your right Phil. 

Like you say Theres been a lot of Amateurs who have been touted as the next big thing only to fade away or just become a Journeyman.

Theres no doubt he's got the talent but Its got to be a different kind of pressure out on tour week in week out.
 I'd imagine he's on top of the world right now and really enjoying his golf, just playing with no pressure as he's nothing to lose. 
If he can keep that mindset then who knows.. But I think that is the tough part.
		
Click to expand...

It's very tough - lots of guys who star in the Walker Cup just disappear when turning pro - some like Rose battle back but there is prob more Gordon Sherrys as opposed to Justin Roses.

He can hit a cracking golf ball - certainly shown that but as you say it needs more than that 

It's the same with the guys like Mullen and Dunne who recently turned Pro - Dunne has done well to gain his card but has a big battle now , Mullen is on the Challenge Tour.


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah...where is Tom Lewis these days...is he still playing?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

seochris said:



			Yeah...where is Tom Lewis these days...is he still playing?
		
Click to expand...

He is on the ET still scrapping away to keep his card


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is on the ET still scrapping away to keep his card
		
Click to expand...

Yes its tough....and a bit of a vicious circle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

seochris said:



			Yes its tough....and a bit of a vicious circle.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt - there have been many very talented players who have struggled on Tour with a number having to try and regain their card and having to play on the Challenge Tour. Remember Bradley Dredge at one stage ended up on the EuroPro tour 

Bryson will be flooded with Comp invites for the first 6 months - he needs to use them to gain his PGA card - if he doesn't then it's a big struggle


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No doubt - there have been many very talented players who have struggled on Tour with a number having to try and regain their card and having to play on the Challenge Tour. Remember Bradley Dredge at one stage ended up on the EuroPro tour 

Bryson will be flooded with Comp invites for the first 6 months - he needs to use them to gain his PGA card - if he doesn't then it's a big struggle
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there were a number of very good amateurs who had 'very promising careers' in front of them and then vanished..,,I seem to remember some guy called Patrick Cantalay or something like that and there was another one who was in the same Walker Cup year as Tom lewis who also turned pro and vanished....

Speith I think also had quite a tough start but just managed to keep his head above water in that difficult transition period...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

seochris said:



			Yeah there were a number of very good amateurs who had 'very promising careers' in front of them and then vanished..,,I seem to remember some guy called Patrick Cantalay or something like that and there was another one who was in the same Walker Cup year as Tom lewis who also turned pro and vanished....

Speith I think also had quite a tough start but just managed to keep his head above water in that difficult transition period...
		
Click to expand...

Yep Cantley has disappeared as well - failed to gain a tour card and also didn't make Web.Com finals


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2016)

I think Peter Uhlein has been smart about it....ET and learning the craft in a possibly less competitive tour and still bobbing around....my sense of it is that had he joined the PGA tour he would have sunk without trace...


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 13, 2016)

It's funny. A really bright kid comes along, does things a little differently, performs brilliantly, wins tournaments and has as good a chance as any other to do well as a pro and people criticise him because of his hat.

What is this? Mumsnet?


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			It's funny. A really bright kid comes along, does things a little differently, performs brilliantly, wins tournaments and has as good a chance as any other to do well as a pro and people criticise him because of his hat.

What is this? Mumsnet?
		
Click to expand...

I like his hat...think I might get one.....


----------



## Capella (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, he is playing the RBC Heritage this weekend, so it will be interesting to see how he handles his first event as a pro.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			It's funny. A really bright kid comes along, does things a little differently, performs brilliantly, wins tournaments and has as good a chance as any other to do well as a pro and people criticise him because of his hat.

What is this? Mumsnet?
		
Click to expand...

His hat ? Really ? - think it's the best hat of the lot. Would be a shame if he swapped it


----------



## dufferman (Apr 13, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			He uses Cobra Driver, 3Wood, & hybrid but everything else in his bag is made by Edel. He has had the same irons for years and I cant see him changing as they are so remarkably customised.
		
Click to expand...

Signed to Cobra / Puma today...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEHOleQBATj/?taken-by=pumagolf


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No doubt - there have been many very talented players who have struggled on Tour with a number having to try and regain their card and having to play on the Challenge Tour. Remember Bradley Dredge at one stage ended up on the EuroPro tour 

Bryson will be flooded with Comp invites for the first 6 months - he needs to use them to gain his PGA card - if he doesn't then it's a big struggle
		
Click to expand...

I think I read he has 7 pre Ryder Cup invites already. I think he'll be fine.

With the massive Puma deal he has just signed they will make sure he gets the entries he needs.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His hat ? Really ? - think it's the best hat of the lot. Would be a shame if he swapped it
		
Click to expand...

The hat will stay - with a massive Puma logo on the top!


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 13, 2016)

seochris said:



			I think Peter Uhlein has been smart about it....ET and learning the craft in a possibly less competitive tour and still bobbing around....my sense of it is that had he joined the PGA tour he would have sunk without trace...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, its good to see some considering the alternative route. The success of Koepka has really opened up that avenue as a possibility for a number of Yanks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I think I read he has 7 pre Ryder Cup invites already. I think he'll be fine.

With the massive Puma deal he has just signed they will make sure he gets the entries he needs.
		
Click to expand...

I think a bit of the confidence gained and good feeling will get him a few finishes to enable him to gain further invites and possibly his card. Not sure what he is like as a personality as have heard differing stories from him either being arrogant or quiet ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			The hat will stay - with a massive Puma logo on the top!
		
Click to expand...

That's good then - maybe not as much with the Puma logo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah, its good to see some considering the alternative route. The success of Koepka has really opened up that avenue as a possibility for a number of Yanks.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah both of them show there is a differing route. Think it's good to see them playing on the ET - was good to see Reed joining


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 13, 2016)

all the talk of Brysons clubs has been about the length ,have you seen how thick his grips are?
 they are huge.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 13, 2016)

The poacher said:



			all the talk of Brysons clubs has been about the length ,have you seen how thick his grips are?
 they are huge.
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing they help take any hand rotation out of the equation, getting handsey with that set up will cause you real problems.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wouldn't be the first time 

There just have been a procession of these Amatuers on a yearly basis - the percentage of them that actually go on to do well appears to be small. 

Just with all the hype and club deals etc - can see it being a bit of *damp squid*. He may even win early - like Tom Lewis for example but then fade away. 

Certainly see soon enough
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:

Haha! I love a good damp squid!

Back on topic though, I think he'll do ok. If he can do it at Augusta he's obviously got something about his game, for one he can putt. He's also done ok at some other big events so this is more than a one off.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 13, 2016)

The poacher said:



			all the talk of Brysons clubs has been about the length ,have you seen how thick his grips are?
 they are huge.
		
Click to expand...




Alex1975 said:



			I like the hat... always been a big Payne Stewart fan so like the tribute. I have actually got a few as my wife likes me in them.

So his clubs are all about 7 iron length (for him, think hes quite tall) but he also has *ultra fat grips* and holds the club right through his palm not through his fingers like Moe Norman (another guy I love). Each iron head is the same weight and that is the tricky part. His Adel irons have changed from when I was first following him and I have spotted some metal disks in the back, toe of the clubs, perhaps these are weights. His explanation is that he has one spine angle for every iron/wedge swing so his PW practice is the same as his 4 Iron swing. 

Tom Wishon has made and is selling single length/weight iron sets now, you can read about them and chat to Tom on WRX. For sure the loft gaps are larger but its worth noting that Bryson is also a strong player. Single length are not going to be the way to go for most.

The swing looks odd as its a *true* one plane swing set up with that very different gripping of the club.
		
Click to expand...


.....


----------



## Ethan (Apr 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have a feeling that he is going to disappear as a pro
		
Click to expand...

Dunno if he will disappear but I would be a bit sceptical that he can live up to the hype. He has a lot of game, but so do a lot of others and there have been a few can't miss anatuers who gave missed big time. His brand of confidence and all his references to George Washington and Einstein set him up higher for the fall. The club length thing is interesting. It seems logical but if it was really the answer would we not have seen many others do it already?  Many of the club designers have physics and engineering training and could have reached the same conclusions if there was something in it. Maybe something in it for long irons but I can't see them being as effective in the short irons. And why doesn't he have driver, fairway and hybrid the same length as each other?

I see him winning a few Tour events but not being a leading figure in the game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2016)

Out with those leading lights Michael Kim and Kelly Mitchum at 1.30 local time. Hoping he'll feature in the coverage tonight. Hope he does ok


----------



## DRW (Apr 13, 2016)

Hope he does well, always good to have some different..makes it more interesting.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 14, 2016)

Hope he does ok this week, I've got him 66/1 each way!

I was surprised cobra signed him with the " using mostly cobra clubs " release, other than the woods, everything is edel


----------



## One Planer (Apr 14, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Hope he does ok this week, I've got him 66/1 each way!

I was surprised cobra signed him with the " using mostly cobra clubs " release, other than the woods, everything is edel
		
Click to expand...

So it's not 'Mostly' Cobra then? :rofl:


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 14, 2016)

Exactly my point.  3 clubs in the bag and he's a staffer


----------



## freddielong (Apr 14, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Exactly my point.  3 clubs in the bag and he's a staffer
		
Click to expand...

He was possibly the hottest prospect in amatuer golf so Cobra/Puma have done well to sign him.


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 14, 2016)

I expect he'll have a set of custom cobra irons soon enough.  He's already been playing a prototype set of Cobras but went back to his edels.  Might take a few iterations to get them just right.


----------



## Capella (Apr 14, 2016)

Stuey01 said:



			I expect he'll have a set of custom cobra irons soon enough.  He's already been playing a prototype set of Cobras but went back to his edels.  Might take a few iterations to get them just right.
		
Click to expand...

He might also still be bound to Edel for a while. I suspect they did not build that set for him with no strings attached at all.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 14, 2016)

Capella said:



			He might also still be bound to Edel for a while. I suspect they did not build that set for him with no strings attached at all.
		
Click to expand...

As he would not, under the rules of Amateur Status, been able to sign a "club" contract it is hard to see how he could be bound to Edel.

In any event there would be no particular problems to them in building a set of irons using their standard forgings but uniform length shafts plus oversize grips with extra tape.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 15, 2016)

tied 25th and 4 off the lead in his first professional start.  Will be keeping an eye on the weekend. Nice to see Luke Donald tied for the lead though.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 15, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Signed to Cobra / Puma today...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEHOleQBATj/?taken-by=pumagolf

Click to expand...

3 times....lucky lad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

Good solid start and hope he does the same today and makes the cut and then has a strong weekend. Good to get some money early, and prove a few doubters wrong


----------



## Tongo (Apr 15, 2016)

Is DeChambeau the most talked about amateur turning pro since Tigger?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			As he would not, under the rules of Amateur Status, been able to sign a "club" contract it is hard to see how he could be bound to Edel.

In any event there would be no particular problems to them in building a set of irons using their standard forgings but uniform length shafts plus oversize grips with extra tape.
		
Click to expand...

Standard? How the heck to you bend 13 degrees upright, without murdering the loft and bounce angles?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Is DeChambeau the most talked about amateur turning pro since Tigger?
		
Click to expand...

Think Cantlay was the last one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Standard? How the heck to you bend 13 degrees upright, without murdering the loft and bounce angles?
		
Click to expand...

Carefully


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			tied 25th and 4 off the lead in his first professional start.  Will be keeping an eye on the weekend. Nice to see Luke Donald tied for the lead though.
		
Click to expand...


I wonder if Luke Donald looks at Jordan Speith and thinks, "that could have been me"? Similar strengths, short game, putting, irons, similar weakness, short off the tee compared to the bombers. Why did he mess with his swing? He was world no 1 and winning big tournaments. I know he was not winning majors but that may have come. He tried to change his swing to add extra length and he has become another jobbing pro when he could be so much more. Go back to your old swing and win again. Hopefully he will keep it together over the weekend.


----------



## WillC (Apr 15, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wonder if Luke Donald looks at Jordan Speith and thinks, "that could have been me"? Similar strengths, short game, putting, irons, similar weakness, short off the tee compared to the bombers. Why did he mess with his swing? He was world no 1 and winning big tournaments. I know he was not winning majors but that may have come. He tried to change his swing to add extra length and he has become another jobbing pro when he could be so much more. Go back to your old swing and win again. Hopefully he will keep it together over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Luke was flying the flag for those who aren't as long, and proving those who say distance is everything spectacularly wrong, especially with the World No.1 status. The major may well have come you're right, I remember thinking about Justin Rose before every major, "Rosey is due a major" and finally come quite a bit later.

Luke Donald's iron play was an absolute pleasure to watch when he was going through that purple patch, and most likely still is his major strength. Glad he's hosting the British Masters this year.


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 15, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wonder if Luke Donald looks at Jordan Speith and thinks, "that could have been me"? Similar strengths, short game, putting, irons, similar weakness, short off the tee compared to the bombers. Why did he mess with his swing? He was world no 1 and winning big tournaments. I know he was not winning majors but that may have come. He tried to change his swing to add extra length and he has become another jobbing pro when he could be so much more. Go back to your old swing and win again. Hopefully he will keep it together over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is Donald was and still is both short and crooked with the driver.  He is near to the bottom of the pile in both length and accuracy. He was always quite a bit worse with the driver than Speith ever has been, Speith's driving is middling but his approach play and short game are exceptional.   Donald in his pomp shared some of those attributes, but was always putting himself in trouble off the tee.
He is also about 10 yards short of Speith on average.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

Donald's issue was his length of the tee - it was his accuracy.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 15, 2016)

Luke Donald's strength was always inside 120 yards.

Very much like Zach Johnson IMO.

Not the longest but deadly on, and around, the green.

Moving to Chuck Cook was the worst thing he ever did, dropping him and moving back to Pat Goss was one of the better things he did recently.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 15, 2016)

Donald (pre swing changes) wasn't particularly short - on average - only 10 yards or so shorter than being rather long. however, he didn't really have headroom for really big ones when it was really needed, which is likely to be both the cause of his waywardness and his search for greater length by changing swing.

And I don't believe anyone who was #1 in the world without winning a Major would be satisfied without at least making an effort to win one (or more)! There's really no incentive for someone in his position otherwise!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2016)

FH - I get your point but his swing as it was took him to No 1 in the world. He just needed patience. It seemed he would blow up in in the first round of majors as he put too much pressure on himself. Perhaps he did not need a swing change, more a sports psychologist. A golfers swing is everything and to change it is a major gamble and I don't thing he needed to make that gamble. Same with Kaymer.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			As he would not, under the rules of Amateur Status, been able to sign a "club" contract it is hard to see how he could be bound to Edel.

In any event there would be no particular problems to them in building a set of irons using their standard forgings but uniform length shafts plus oversize grips with extra tape.
		
Click to expand...

It would be a huge problem as has been covered in this post a number of times. Weight and lie. You cant make a set of single length irons with a normal set of heads.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think Cantlay was the last one.
		
Click to expand...

Cantlay should serve as a warning. He was a can't miss prospect but is currently failing to make it on the web.com tour.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 15, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			It would be a huge problem as has been covered in this post a number of times. Weight and lie. You cant make a set of single length irons with a normal set of heads.
		
Click to expand...

You can but by the end they won't be normal heads .   Think Bryson talks about haveing started his quest with an old set of Nikes.  Had to grind the heavier heads and lead tape the lighter head to get them all to the same weight.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 15, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			It would be a huge problem as has been covered in this post a number of times. Weight and lie. You cant make a set of single length irons with a normal set of heads.
		
Click to expand...

About three or four days work. Standard heads weight adjusted with tungsten plugs and bent and ground to spec.

Not exactly cost Edel a fortune for the publicity they have received prior to him signing for Cobra.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 15, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			FH - I get your point but *his swing as it was took him to No 1 in the world*. He just needed patience. It seemed he would blow up in in the first round of majors as he put too much pressure on himself. Perhaps he did not need a swing change, more a sports psychologist. A golfers swing is everything and to change it is a major gamble and I don't thing he needed to make that gamble. Same with Kaymer.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, I don't think you really did get my point!

As for Kaymer! Changing to a draw swing to target a single tournament (The Masters) always seemed rather daft - and I'm pleased that he eventually saw the light.

Even stranger was Paddy retaining his Open title, winning the next Major, then changing his swing!

What actually motivates these guys is something many don't understand - I have seen the calloused hands of several aspiring, near successful and a couple of successful players, so know how dedicated they are!

Back to Bryson.... He is simply focused on what works for him. I'm certain he's going to do well, though the touring regime is always a barrier to overcome in the first year or so. He seems strong-willed enough to negotiate that challenge though - his commitment to 'one size' clubs demonstrating that determination - and the US circuit is probably less demanding (logistics-wise) for US (based) guys anyway!


----------



## One Planer (Apr 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			About three or four days work. Standard heads weight adjusted with tungsten plugs and bent and ground to spec.

Not exactly cost Edel a fortune for the publicity they have received prior to him signing for Cobra.
		
Click to expand...

He still has the Edel irons though.

I'm sure that Cobra may have some prototypes on the design table for him though.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 15, 2016)

One Planer said:



			He still has the Edel irons though.

I'm sure that Cobra may have some prototypes on the design table for him though.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.golfwrx.com/370744/photo...b-prototype-irons-made-for-bryson-dechambeau/


----------



## One Planer (Apr 15, 2016)

Foxholer said:



http://www.golfwrx.com/370744/photo...b-prototype-irons-made-for-bryson-dechambeau/

Click to expand...

Hasn't used the Cobra prototypes since the Georgia Cup. Obviously still not happy with them.

Edel's still in the bag this week.

No doubt in time, he will move over to a full bag of Cobra once they get the spec to his liking.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 15, 2016)

One Planer said:



			He still has the Edel irons though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree but I rather suspect he will be a little less ready to acknowledge the fact now he has signed the multi-million deal with Puma/Cobra.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Yes I agree but I rather suspect he will be a little less ready to acknowledge the fact now he has signed the multi-million deal with Puma/Cobra.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt.

People see the branding on the on the clothes, bag and head cover and make all sorts of assumptions.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 15, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Hasn't used the Cobra prototypes since the Georgia Cup. Obviously still not happy with them.

Edel's still in the bag this week.

No doubt in time, he will move over to a full bag of Cobra once they get the spec to his liking.
		
Click to expand...



From the link....

'Although Cobra-Puma reported DeChambeau will play the RBC Heritage with his familiar Edel prototype irons, we spotted single-length Cobra King CB and MB prototype irons made for him, while live at the event.'

Likewise, i can't see him simply abandoning the clubs he has taken so much time to fine tune to his satisfaction - and is particularly fastidious (anal) about how they play/feel.

I'm certain there'll be a lot of time spent with Cobra sorting out his particular needs. 

Not actually sure what Cobra (part of Puma, his clothing sponsor) hope to gain out of the relationship! Driver, FWs certainly; wedges - maybe. But the irons are so unique that it's hardly worth it - except to maybe say 'we can fit anyone, even the really finnicky!!'. Might have been simpler for Puma to 'acquire' Edel!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

So Bryson currently sitting joint 7th. Not a bad way to start


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2016)

Foxholer said:





From the link....

'Although Cobra-Puma reported DeChambeau will play the RBC Heritage with his familiar Edel prototype irons, we spotted single-length Cobra King CB and MB prototype irons made for him, while live at the event.'

Likewise, i can't see him simply abandoning the clubs he has taken so much time to fine tune to his satisfaction - and is particularly fastidious (anal) about how they play/feel.

I'm certain there'll be a lot of time spent with Cobra sorting out his particular needs. 

*Not actually sure what Cobra* (part of Puma, his clothing sponsor) *hope to gain out of the relationship*! Driver, FWs certainly; wedges - maybe. But the irons are so unique that it's hardly worth it - except to maybe say 'we can fit anyone, even the really finnicky!!'. Might have been simpler for Puma to 'acquire' Edel!!!
		
Click to expand...

Far more likely if he becomes the star many think he will they will suddenly have demand for single length irons sets and be the only OEM who are able to offer them to the public, at least short term, as sooner rather than later they will have produced a set that he plays with week in week out.

Basically theyre taking a gamble that they may get first mover advantage in a new iron market if he is hugely successful


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			Far more likely if he becomes the star many think he will they will suddenly have demand for single length irons sets and be the only OEM who are able to offer them to the public, at least short term, as sooner rather than later they will have produced a set that he plays with week in week out.

Basically theyre taking a gamble that they may get first mover advantage in a new iron market if he is hugely successful
		
Click to expand...

Just seen his 2nd round post interview with Tim Barter, came across very well and the message he seems to be selling is simply that everyones swing is different and people should discover what works for them, by him using irons the way he does he's took a lot of technicality out of the swing and made it mechanically less complicated.
Will be interesting to follow and good to see someone different out there.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Just seen his 2nd round post interview with Tim Barter, came across very well and the message he seems to be selling is simply that everyones swing is different and people should discover what works for them, by him using irons the way he does he's took a lot of technicality out of the swing and made it mechanically less complicated.
Will be interesting to follow and good to see someone different out there.
		
Click to expand...

Whats not to like, think he comes across really well and is clearly a deep thinker. Happy to admit I think the same length iron set is a decent concept, my concern is the impact it then has on the woods, the shaft diff between say driver and long iron becomes even more amplified. For me personally I already have my wedges longer than most and would happily have them 7/8 iron length, just need to learn to hit them with no hands!!! Have sent Wishon a few q's about their recently released set, certainly curious


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			Whats not to like, think he comes across really well and is clearly a deep thinker. Happy to admit I think the same length iron set is a decent concept, my concern is the impact it then has on the woods, the shaft diff between say driver and long iron becomes even more amplified. For me personally I already have my wedges longer than most and would happily have them 7/8 iron length, just need to learn to hit them with no hands!!! Have sent Wishon a few q's about their recently released set, certainly curious
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, he's good for the game and good to see discussions about equipment rather than private lives or other scandals in a sport


----------



## Ethan (Apr 16, 2016)

On the bag vs equipment issue, Tiger spent the first part of his Nike deal without a single Nike club, or ball, in his bag.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 16, 2016)

Foxholer said:
			
		


			'. Might have been simpler for Puma to 'acquire' Edel!!!
		
Click to expand...

this would be more logical given they don't currently have a high end putter brand like the others


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 17, 2016)

Foxholer said:





From the link....

'Although Cobra-Puma reported DeChambeau will play the RBC Heritage with his familiar Edel prototype irons, we spotted single-length Cobra King CB and MB prototype irons made for him, while live at the event.'

Likewise, i can't see him simply abandoning the clubs he has taken so much time to fine tune to his satisfaction - and is particularly fastidious (anal) about how they play/feel.

I'm certain there'll be a lot of time spent with Cobra sorting out his particular needs. 

*Not actually sure what Cobra (part of Puma, his clothing sponsor) hope to gain out of the relationship! *Driver, FWs certainly; wedges - maybe. But the irons are so unique that it's hardly worth it - except to maybe say 'we can fit anyone, even the really finnicky!!'. Might have been simpler for Puma to 'acquire' Edel!!!
		
Click to expand...

Exposure, people talking about them on the internet? 

He just fits on with the image they want to portray about them, young, a bit different, has a personality, etc etc. And for some people that will attract them to the brand.  Don't most golf companies make more profit from clothes and shoes than clubs anyway so I'm guessing they won't expect top sell many copies of his unique irons anyway.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Still holding his own and T12 and one under. Pretty solid debut I'd say


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still holding his own and T12 and one under. Pretty solid debut I'd say
		
Click to expand...

Now 2 under and T7.  Very good start for him so far. 4 holes to play so will keep an eye on the leaderboard.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			Now 2 under and T7.  Very good start for him so far. 4 holes to play so will keep an eye on the leaderboard.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent debut. Hope he can take it on over the next few weeks and can get the card secured


----------



## J5MBF (Apr 17, 2016)

It's probably been said but I'm being lazy, what length are his shafts? In terms of comparing to a standard off the shelf set of irons, where would they be? 5 iron length? 7 iron length?


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			It's probably been said but I'm being lazy, what length are his shafts? In terms of comparing to a standard off the shelf set of irons, where would they be? 5 iron length? 7 iron length?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure theyre 37.5" which is between a 6 and 7 iron in standard lengths (if there is such a thing these days)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Getting better all the time and up to T5. Could post a competitive score for others to have to beat over the tough closing holes


----------



## delc (Apr 18, 2016)

He finished T4, which is a pretty good result on his pro debut!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 18, 2016)

He won me Â£60 which is an even better result ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2016)

Cracking debut and top ten means he keeps the seven invites intact in pursuit of his card. Playing like that he shouldn't have any problem


----------



## Capella (Apr 18, 2016)

He won himself 259,000 $, which is not a bad paycheck for his first pro event. Many a journeyman pro out there who will never get close to that. Also secured himself an excemption for next week's even (which, since he does not have a tour card yet, might be of even more importance to him than the money). I really like him, I hope he can keep this up.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 18, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			He won me Â£60 which is an even better result ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Won me just over Â£70, very useful  

I think this young man is the real deal and will be featuring on the first page of leaderboards very regularly.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 18, 2016)

question is...who is going to buy the flat cap too?


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 18, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			question is...who is going to buy the flat cap too?
		
Click to expand...

I used to have one but the wife threw it away .   Tempted now to get a Puma one just so I can cement my position as a GCW.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			I used to have one but the wife threw it away .   Tempted now to get a Puma one just so I can cement my position as a GCW.  

Click to expand...

Gentlemens Cretin Wear? &#128515;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 18, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			question is...who is going to buy the flat cap too?
		
Click to expand...


  i have four flat caps that i have been known to wear on course.one at a time of course.
mr shambow is taking after me .


----------



## Ethan (Apr 18, 2016)

He now needs to get another top 10 and make a few cuts and he has his card. That needs $750k or 460 FedEx points, and he earned $259k at the RBC.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 18, 2016)

Ethan said:



			He now needs to get another top 10 and make a few cuts and he has his card. That needs $750k or 460 FedEx points, and he earned $259k at the RBC.
		
Click to expand...

It was a good thing for him that Jason Kokrak approached the 18th in such an unprofessional manner. He really had given up when the chance to win had gone and that tennis display around the 18th green showed it. His 4th from the rough really was the stroke of a man that couldn't care.


----------



## faroyon (Apr 18, 2016)

pendodave said:



			It'll be interesting to see how things turn out when he's playing for cash (though I suspect he doesn't go short of a bob or two with a name like that).

Initial impression is that he is a bit too full of himself for my liking, but early days and all that.

There was a wonderful moment when Willett came off the 18th, shook hands with Rose and totally blanked BDC who was hanging around trying to be mates....
		
Click to expand...

Nah, not the sort of think Willett would do.


----------



## WillC (Apr 18, 2016)

faroyon said:



			Nah, not the sort of think Willett would do.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see it either, but must've missed it on tele.

As for DeChambeau, he's quite a talent! Great to see him follow up a very respectable T21st Masters performance with T4th at the RBC. Good luck to him, I like him a lot!

Outside chance of a wildcard pick for Ryder Cup? Never know if he keeps progressing.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Apr 18, 2016)

no Willet did very quickly shake hands with Bryson before going to the scoring hut.

Bryson was standing behind Chubby Chandler (easy place to get lost) and someone else in a suit who obviously knew Danny well. Chubby and said suit gave Danny huge hugs and as he was still on the move to the scorers hut, he was someway past Bryson when he offered his hand. Bryson obviously did catch Danny's attention and Danny reached back and sort of shook Bryson's hand.

it wasn't really the time or place to introduce yourself to be fair, though i'm sure he meant well. can't remember if they played earlier rounds together or not.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			Far more likely if he becomes the star many think he will they will suddenly have demand for single length irons sets and be the only OEM who are able to offer them to the public, at least short term, as sooner rather than later they will have produced a set that he plays with week in week out.

Basically theyre taking a gamble that they may get first mover advantage in a new iron market if he is hugely successful
		
Click to expand...

I rejected that reason because it's simply impossible for a high volume OEM to do and get anywhere near right for every golfer! It requires a lot of fitting sessions and 'tinkering' before the 'best' option is found and this is something that cannot be done by a high volume producer!

Here's Barney Adams (a keen innovator) on the subject. 
http://www.golfwrx.com/369650/barney-adams-what-i-learned-from-my-single-length-irons-experiment/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 18, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			I rejected that reason because it's simply impossible for a high volume OEM to do and get anywhere near right for every golfer! It requires a lot of fitting sessions and 'tinkering' before the 'best' option is found and this is something that cannot be done by a high volume producer!

Here's Barney Adams (a keen innovator) on the subject. 
http://www.golfwrx.com/369650/barney-adams-what-i-learned-from-my-single-length-irons-experiment/

Click to expand...


No doubt you are right but don't forget most people don't get fitted for their clubs now. Who knows how many people are out there playing with the wrong clubs. Most of us pick a set we like the look off, give the club a wiggle and say thanks I'll have those. Will a one size set be any more wrong than what most people have?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No doubt you are right but don't forget most people don't get fitted for their clubs now. Who knows how many people are out there playing with the wrong clubs. Most of us pick a set we like the look off, give the club a wiggle and say thanks I'll have those. Will a one size set be any more wrong than what most people have?
		
Click to expand...

From what I've seen, as mentioned by Foxholer, you need some very accurate and in depth custom fitting plus a very fast swing speed to ensure you get proper gapping on same length clubs. I think he swings his 7 iron as fast as a lot of amateurs swing their driver.

I imagine they will work if you don't get custom fitted or you are not a fast swinger, but the distances between your irons will not be much and you will also not be very consistent.  As I've said before, I believe they have signed him to enhance the brands image so they can sell clothes, shoes and their current standard range of (very good) clubs, not to sell lots of clubs that are all the same length.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No doubt you are right but don't forget most people don't get fitted for their clubs now. Who knows how many people are out there playing with the wrong clubs. Most of us pick a set we like the look off, give the club a wiggle and say thanks I'll have those. *Will a one size set be any more wrong than what most people have*?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Unless fitted/tailored for the specifics of the particular golfer! Not only will it have the same 'wrongness' as now, but will have the additional issues that one-length clubs introduce!

I'm always surprised how many different shapes and sizes actually end up with 'standard' as the right length and only a small (and simple) tweak to lie angle being needed. And while Ping have quite a number of different 'dot' setups, I'd bet almost all fit into 3 or 4 that are bunched around 'standard'!

Any further fitting is really only needed for those who really want to optimise the setup. So many choose the clubs on a different basis - and none are really 'wrong'!


----------



## Russ_D (Apr 19, 2016)

I have nothing against Dechambeau as its so refreshing to see a player defy convention. What anoys me are some of the forums (not this one i may add). There are people on the interweb who would say Brysons swing is Single Axis and a touch Moe Norman. 

Now, you can look on most forums for the age old debate that a swing like this is, and i quote one US forum post, "for those who want to hit it straight and short" and can never be succesful. I have tried Single Axis myself and could never get the hang of it but saw its merits. If you go back on the same forums now, those same people bashing the alternative single axis/single plane swing are now saying it could be the best swing for amateurs, what a difference a good Masters finish makes!. Again i want to stress ive not seen anything on here like this mainly the US forums.

Bryson will go far, i just hope he doesnt get some down on his luck instructor interviewing him when he's in his 60's for his "secret" and turning his swing into a money making mockery like they did with Moe.

Any way, rant over. Im off to calm down now


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2017)

40th start and he's in the winners enclosure, gets him in the Open too


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 16, 2017)

Well deserved after a birdie birdie finish but you have to say Rodgers lost it big time.

Very damaging snap hook off the 17th with driver then followed up with a poor second. Why the hell he didn't take 3W or smaller I'd never know.


----------



## apj0524 (Mar 19, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but after watching Bryson Dechambeau last night has his golf swing and putting style defiantly put my teeth on edge, just seems so stiff and mechanical to me, for a PGA player lost could the number of times he was long or missed a green.  Am I in a minority?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2018)

apj0524 said:



			I know this is an old thread but after watching Bryson Dechambeau last night has his golf swing and putting style defiantly put my teeth on edge, just seems so stiff and mechanical to me, for a PGA player lost could the number of times he was long or missed a green.  Am I in a minority?
		
Click to expand...

It was mentioned a lot in commentary how golf by numbers he was but it's how his mind works best and to be fair to him, irrespective of how ugly the swing looks, how drawn out and complicated the discussions before a shot are and how many greens he missed he was second and shot a 68 last night so he must be doing something right. Not a player I can warm to amittedly


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 19, 2018)

I admire the guy for being as good as he is with that swing. Huge power considering the rigid arms.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 20, 2018)

I reckon he could be a factor at Augusta - played well there on his debut 2015


----------



## TheBigDraw (Mar 20, 2018)

There are no pictures on the score card.

2nd against a world class field is impressive.
Does he still use same length clubs??
That has to contribute to his quirky style..


----------



## User101 (Mar 20, 2018)

Horrible swing, horrible putting stroke, horrible length of time he takes, wouldn't be disappointed if he never graced my tv again though heard he said some nice things about me &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Horrible swing, horrible putting stroke, horrible length of time he takes, wouldn't be disappointed if he never graced my tv again though heard he said some nice things about me &#129315;&#129315;
		
Click to expand...

yes, can't warm to him TBH. plus can't stand these lengthy conversations players have with the caddy about the shot they are about to play


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Horrible swing, horrible putting stroke, horrible length of time he takes, wouldn't be disappointed if he never graced my tv again though heard he said some nice things about me &#129315;&#129315;
		
Click to expand...

Agree - just soooo very slow - checking this, that and the other - all the time referring to the pocket encyclopedia he carries about when playing a course.  Just too mechanical and 'scientific' for me.  Nope - not a fan.


----------



## OnTour (Mar 20, 2018)

Happily except 10% of his future earnings tho  but not a fan either, but I hope he continues to improve and play well.


----------



## IainP (Mar 20, 2018)

Agree the swing is not great to watch for most, and also a tad too much faffing with books etc. But I do give great credit for achieving what he had already going down a path most of the established teachers in the game would not endorse.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2018)

Definitely a case of someone getting the most out of their abilities. It's not textbook and seems far to structured and stiff but he's making it work. His reliance on numbers and the yardages and protracted discussions are an issue as a casual viewer and you have to wonder if he's one that the powers than be would have their eye on for putting on the clock


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely a case of someone getting the most out of their abilities. It's not textbook and seems far to structured and stiff but he's making it work. His reliance on numbers and the yardages and protracted discussions are an issue as a casual viewer and you have to wonder if he's one that the powers than be would have their eye on for putting on the clock
		
Click to expand...

He does rely on numbers a lot but he needs to produce the same swing every time to achieve this. For that alone I give him kudos, I would have liked him to win on Sunday was it not for Rory and Tiger in the running as well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			He does rely on numbers a lot but he needs to produce the same swing every time to achieve this. For that alone I give him kudos, I would have liked him to win on Sunday was it not for Rory and Tiger in the running as well.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently his goal is to reduce the golf swing to the very simplest low risk technique - regardless of what it might look like - and so repetition becomes much easier.  But aesthetically it is weird (and rather horrid) - but then again the swings of Vardon, Taylor and Braid look weird today.  I do wonder how much his game is totally based upon the stats, info and tech on the practice grond and that he carries around with him.  

His 'scientific' approach is that which might benefit most from freeing up limits on use of technology and data during the round - and that I wouldn't like to see.  So on that basis alone - sorry - but I do not want him to reach the very top.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely a case of someone getting the most out of their abilities. It's not textbook and seems far to structured and stiff but he's making it work. His reliance on numbers and the yardages and protracted discussions are an issue as a casual viewer and you have to wonder if he's one that the powers than be would have their eye on for putting on the clock
		
Click to expand...


cancel.

Don't want to start a riot!


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes he's different as is his swing but I'm quite happy about that.  For far too long golf has been full of automatons reproducing the perfect swing.  This game needs alternative characters and it gives something different for the commentators to talk about.  

And nothing wrong with wearing a flat cap either.  I do at times and very dashing I look too! :smirk:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Yes he's different as is his swing but I'm quite happy about that.  For far too long golf has been full of automatons reproducing the perfect swing.  This game needs alternative characters and it gives something different for the commentators to talk about.  

And nothing wrong with wearing a flat cap either.  I do at times and very dashing I look too! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he thinks he's Ben Hogan - mind you my mrs wasn't that impressed with his haircut in one picture of him with Arnie they showed - her suspicions were premature balding


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 21, 2018)

Did I hear right that both he and Stenson were bought on the clock at the 4th on Sunday?


----------



## Svenska (Mar 26, 2018)

Will be first round leader at Augusta in 2 weeks time, I'm almost certain of it.


----------

